# Can I move entire colony into a new hive box?



## steveolevi (Sep 16, 2017)

One of my colonies died out from mismanagement and I'd like to refurbish the box (paint etc...). Can I transfer all frames, including the queen, into a new box, just like that? any preparation needed?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

steveolevi said:


> One of my colonies died out from mismanagement and I'd like to refurbish the box (paint etc...). Can I transfer all frames, including the queen, into a new box, just like that? any preparation needed?


Just like that.


----------



## steveolevi (Sep 16, 2017)

Sorry, I think I explained things incorrectly. I want to move frames from a more delapidated box into the box in which the colony failed. Is that OK? I assume that the important thing is that when moving I should be sure that I have an queen or good queen cells going into the target box. 
The cause of mismanagement I stated was because when I did a split, I moved the queen along, with the frames with queen cells, into the new split box accidentally. The box that I took from now had no queen and no queen cells and over a two week period became 80 - 90% drones and then eventually they all just picked up and left.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

We do it weekly. Only if the colony is diseased would it be ill-advised.


----------

